
Ask HN: How can you become ok with being just average? - progrrrrr
There are so many great people achieving great things. How can you be okay with just being one simple average individual?
======
azeirah
So so so so soooo many posts on HN that are similar to this.

This is the top post in another thread.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9337863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9337863)

>> It's been getting better.

> It's not, it's getting worse.

> You are in a cycle of slave-driving yourself. You remind me of Jiddu
> Krishnamurthi's assertion that "Influence acts strongest when you don't
> realize that it is acting". I would venture that most of your
> accomplishments are a result of being told what you should do, what you
> should be.

> You will NEVER have the energy that the people whom you compare with have.
> Because they are being themselves, and are connected to the natural
> wellspring of motivation that comes from genuine interest, while you are the
> salmon swimming upstream, aping societal ideals and trying to be someone you
> are not.

> Choose the opposite for a while : stop doing things that don't motivate you.
> Find out what motivates you. Be spontaneous. If you find a small plant at
> the roadside that you want to water, do it. Observe that absolutely no
> effort was required in this action. This is the mark of genuine flow : you
> will not feel the effort. If you chance upon some project which you execute
> in this natural state of interest, you will not feel tired.

> Almost no one takes my advice because it's so threatening to be natural.
> What if you are not naturally ambitious? That's a horrific thought to have
> while being in the company of achievers, isn't it?

YOU DO NOT HAVE TO ACHIEVE TO ENJOY LIFE. YOU ENJOY LIFE BY ENJOYING IT.

------
AnimalMuppet
You need to figure out who you are. There is _something_ at which you are
considerably better than average. Find it. (There are other things at which
you are below average. That's OK. It can be useful to know what they are, but
don't dwell on it.)

The thing(s) at which you're better than average, _work to get even better
at._

And if you're never _the best_? Well, _that_ you need to learn to be OK with.

------
ferrari8608
How do you define a simple average individual?

